# Lost - "Not In Portland" - OAD 2/7/2007 - *SPOILERS*



## mattpol (Jul 23, 2003)

OH MY GOD, is that guard Mac (Rob McElhenney) from "It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia..." HOLY CRAP, that and Lost are my two favorite shows on TV currently!!!!!!!

EDIT: YES IT IS... http://www.philly.com/mld/dailynews/living/16432934.htm


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Yawn


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, I hope all those people who say nothing ever happens will finally be silenced.

I mean, this episode, we finally learn where the island is!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Wow, 25 minutes and no (substantive) posts? What's up wit that?


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Why do you need to do an autopsy on a guy run over by a bus? 

Nevermind. Good episode. Add "Sheena" and "Cheech" to Sawyer's repertoire.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

wprager said:


> Why do you need to do an autopsy on a guy run over by a bus?
> 
> Nevermind. Good episode. Add "Sheena" and "Cheech" to Sawyer's repertoire.


And "Lolipop" and "Underdog"


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, I hope all those people who say nothing ever happens will finally be silenced.
> 
> I mean, this episode, we finally learn where the island is!


Not in Portland?

I watched the "Survivor Guide" before hand, so it helped refresh my memory, and the new episode was pretty good. So it's time for questions:

Can Alex really be Ben's daughter? If so, would that mean Ben crashed on the island with Roussau, but somehow she forgot that part?

And how about that Tom? He's certainly Mr. Friendly!

And the Clockwork Orange-room that Carl was in? Is this how an Other is made?

Finally, what was wrong with Juliette's sister? Her appearance makes me think she's in or has just completed radiation treatment, but was she also infertile?


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Calamity Jane is pregnant!!!!!!!


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

drew2k said:


> Finally, what was wrong with Juliette's sister? Her appearance makes me think she's in or has just completed radiation treatment, but was she also infertile?


My wife suggested that maybe she was actually Juliette's _brother_ 

Not that I believe that, but it is fun to speculate


----------



## JMikeD (Jun 10, 2002)

As soon as I heard Juliette say she would like her ex to get hit by a bus................


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

stalemate said:


> My wife suggested that maybe she was actually Juliette's _brother_
> 
> Not that I believe that, but it is fun to speculate


Wow. I didn't think of that, but it makes perfect sense, especially since the interviewer asked her if it was true that she was able to induce pregnancy in a male field mouse.

By the way, I remember the interviewer (Nestor Carbonell) when he was on Suddenly Susan, and this dude has some weird eyes/eyelashes!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

drew2k said:


> Wow. I didn't think of that, but it makes perfect sense, especially since the interviewer asked her if it was true that she was able to induce pregnancy in a male field mouse.
> 
> By the way, I remember the interviewer (Nestor Carbonell) when he was on Suddenly Susan, and this dude has some weird eyes/eyelashes!


I like that thought...that the sister was a brother. I actually thought when Juliet was in the autopsy room and left alone that she was going to sneak some semen or blood or something from the ex for the next experiment.

I can't quite believe that Alexis is Ben's daughter. Maybe adopted daughter.

And I want to go back and rerun the line that Sawyer says about the Wookie prisoner gag. That was too funny! So we have Han Sawyer, Princess Kate and Locke Walkabout....


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

drew2k said:


> Can Alex really be Ben's daughter? If so, would that mean Ben crashed on the island with Roussau, but somehow she forgot that part?


I don't think she's really Ben's daughter. But I think only Ben and Roussau know she's not really Ben's daughter.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

drew2k said:


> Can Alex really be Ben's daughter? If so, would that mean Ben crashed on the island with Roussau, but somehow she forgot that part?


I'm guessing she was taken from Rousseau young enough that she doesn't remember her.



> And the Clockwork Orange-room that Carl was in? Is this how an Other is made?


And we got another Jacob reference in that scene... "God loves you as he loved (loves?) Jacob." Fun biblical references there...



> Finally, what was wrong with Juliette's sister? Her appearance makes me think she's in or has just completed radiation treatment, but was she also infertile?


Chemotherapy and radiation treatment have infertility as a not-uncommon side effect, and typical infertility treatment (which uses lot of hormones) isn't recommended to women who've had cancer because it can trigger a recurrence of the cancer.


----------



## Ave (Aug 31, 2006)

I thought it was a pretty sweet episode.

This topic isn't full of posts yet, maybe all the people that said they were going to stop watching finally did stop watching. Hopefully now we don't get tons of posts from people expressing how much they hate the show.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

When Julliette and her ex were outside talking and that bus was just sitting up the street, I was like "Dude, dont go in the street!" but he didnt listen.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

When I saw the bus in the background of that scene, I knew what was coming. Nevertheless, it was satisfying to watch. 

It's still disappointing that not once did any of these people ask any of the Others anything about what is going on or why they're there. Not once did anyone suggest or ask why they weren't just asked for help or why they were being so immediately hostile. That's disappointing.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

KungFuCow said:


> When they Julliette and her ex were outside talking and that bus was just sitting up the street, I was like "Dude, dont go in the street!" but he didnt listen.


I thought of Nip/tuck where they had the stalker girl get hit by a bus. That was pretty awesome too.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Jack asked Tom, if they could leave the island, why didn't they? Tom responded, "Ever since the sky went purple......." and was cut off. So are they trapped on the island now too?


----------



## jonblaze (Jan 10, 2004)

Locke, Rousseau, Hume -- now Burke. Any wagers on who the next philosopher-based character will be?


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Google says "answer unclear"
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=+"Locke+Rousseau+Hume+Burke"&btnG=Search

Popular choices seem to be Kant, Mill, Paine, Hegel. But we seem to have missed out on Machiavelli and Descartes, among others.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

If eyebrow guy is the "leader", why isn't he on the Portland Island?


I'm so...


LOST


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> If eyebrow guy is the "leader", why isn't he on the Portland Island?


Because he's on the other island, Not Portland?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

dswallow said:


> When I saw the bus in the background of that scene, I knew what was coming. Nevertheless, it was satisfying to watch.


Wait, so whenever you see a bus in the background in a TV show, you expect someone to be hit by one?



dswallow said:


> It's still disappointing that not once did any of these people ask any of the Others anything about what is going on or why they're there. Not once did anyone suggest or ask why they weren't just asked for help or why they were being so immediately hostile. That's disappointing.


Kate: "Hey Danny, while you're about to kill us, what's going on, why are you here?"

Sawyer: "Hey Alex, while we're running at full speed for our lives, why are you guys all being so hostile?"

Me: "Hey, dswallow, if you're always disappointed, why do you still watch?"

There was a LOT of imagery in that film. This was a great return, I enjoyed it tremendously.

About the recap... if you think of it as an hour-long "Previously on Lost..." segment for the next 16 episodes, think about what they generally use those segments for. They show you what you need to remember to understand what's coming up. So some of the things they showed us that many of us keep whining about not following up on:

* The cable that Sayid found
* The dirty Others, specifically the child carrying the teddy bear

I think we'll be learning quite a bit in coming weeks.

Compared to the return of 24, I'm actually more excited here.

Greg


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

dswallow said:


> When I saw the bus in the background of that scene, I knew what was coming. Nevertheless, it was satisfying to watch.


The first thing I thought was "This is going to be on The Soup "


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

gchance said:


> Wait, so whenever you see a bus in the background in a TV show, you expect someone to be hit by one?


No, but when she said the only way she would go to "Not Portland" was if her ex was hit by a bus... then you see a bus...


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

Such a good episode. Sofa king good. I am so glad Lost is back again and seemingly back on track.

BTW, anyone catch the name of the company that was recruiting Juliet? I wanted to do a search on it after the episode but I forgot the name. I wouldn't be surprised if they had their own fake website like Darma.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

drew2k said:


> By the way, I remember the interviewer (Nestor Carbonell) when he was on Suddenly Susan, and this dude has some weird eyes/eyelashes!


I prefered him on the Tick as Batmanuel.

So what's Jack going to do now that Kate and Sawyer are off the small island?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, I hope all those people who say nothing ever happens will finally be silenced.
> 
> I mean, this episode, we finally learn where the island is!


 We have known where that island is since a few eps ago when Ben took Sawyer to the top of the hill and showed him. Several people on the board chose not to believe it, but it was clearly shown back then.

I'm personally surprised that the first episode back from the break didn't include ANYTHING about the rest of the Losties. I think the main complaint I heard from people about the 6-ep season we had in the fall was that they were focusing too much on the new people and the new story and not enough on all the old people and stories that hadn't yet been tied up. And so when they have a perfect chance to jump back into that and catch all the curious onlookers, they continue with the stupid story from the other island and don't visit the rest of the crew at all. I won't be surprised if the ratings for the rest of the season are not very good.

(I personally liked the episode, and have nothing against the story involving Jack, Kate, and Sawyer, but I do think they need to spend more time with the rest of the cast.)


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

If you haven't seen this already, I was able to do a google search on the Bioscience company Mittelos.

Mittelos website

BTW, Mittelos is an anagram for LOST TIME or TIME LOST (can't take credit, found it in a search).


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I need a recap of the last 5 minutes or so. ABC runs late here, and I got cut off right when Jack asked Juliette what Ben said to make her want to save him.

Thanks.


----------



## FauxPas (Jan 8, 2002)

Speaking of time, Aldo (the man who was guarding Carl) was reading Stephen Hawking's A Brief History of Time.


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

bpurcell said:


> If you haven't seen this already, I was able to do a google search on the Bioscience company Mittelos.
> 
> Mittelos website
> 
> BTW, Mittelos is an anagram for LOST TIME or TIME LOST (can't take credit, found it in a search).


I applied for a job.  :up:


----------



## FauxPas (Jan 8, 2002)

JETarpon said:


> I need a recap of the last 5 minutes or so.


After Jack asks Juliet what Ben said, there's a flashback to Juliet in the morgue, crying. Mr Alpert and Ethan Rom arrive. Alpert offers his condolences. Juliet says her ex was hit by a bus and starts to freak out. Alpert says it was just an accident. Alpert again offers her a job. Juliet asks if she can bring her sister. Alpert says it's too remote, she won't have access to the treatment she needs. He says, "we're not quite in Portland".

Back to Jack. Juliet says she's been on the island 3 years. Juliet says that Ben said if she let him live, he would let her go home.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks for the las 5 minute recap. My TiVo cut off at that point also.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I kind of like the "other" flashback, because it'll be a good way to find out the backstory of Dharma.

I think that this othercentric episode was needed to get Kate & Sawyer off the island, and now we'll go back to the rest of the Losties starting next week.

-smak-


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

wprager said:


> Why do you need to do an autopsy on a guy run over by a bus?


To find out why he didn't see the bus. Was he drunk? Was he on drugs? Was he in the middle of seizure?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Here is a nice montage of the film (from lost.cubit.net).
Hanso is in the picture third from the bottom.
Degroot is in the last pic.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

smak said:


> I think that this othercentric episode was needed to get Kate & Sawyer off the island, and now we'll go back to the rest of the Losties starting next week.]


Exactly. Given that the previous episode was so Others-centric and ended with a huge cliff hanger of Ben's spine splayed open on a table, and Kate/Sawyer in a standoff, I expected this episode to fully deal with all of that; don't see what they could have possible done back at the main island besides fitting in 30 seconds of Claire changing a diaper, asking Charley if he thinks Kate is OK. I hate useless stuff like that.

Now that Kate and Sawyer are headed home, I expect next week that we'll get back with original cast. And with Carl tagging along, bet it will be interesting.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I was disappointed that the good guys were ultimately unable to escape. I so badly wanted them to have some success against the Others. It was very satisfying to watch Jack take control and Sawyer beat the crap out of tough guy. But, in the end, Ben still controlled who stayed and who left. It's frustrating. How do you fight something so powerful? Maybe they have an unprotected exhaust port somewhere? 

And exactly how many cameras do they have on that island? And with only six monitors, why did one happen to be pointing right at the escape party? What? Oh. Motion detectors. Then, why didn't someone simply go to the control room right away to follow their flight? Their little hiding hole wouldn't have been much good. And they wouldn't have been able to sneak into Cell Block 1138 so easily... I don't know...

What I do know is that Sawyer should have killed Juliet before leaving the island. And he should have killed tough guy instead of leaving him in the cage. That should be a rule: See and Other, kill an Other.

Wait, let's see... How many Others could they have killed this episode? Tough guys 1 and 2, the guard, Juliet, Jack could have killed Ben and Tom... That's six bad guys dead right there. Who's left? Nobody scary. Nobody in upper management. Except for Eyepatch (whoever he is).


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

The sister isn't the brother.

She's the sister, but she also had cancer and chemo/radiation treatment and was sick.

Maybe that made her infertile.

But I think she was impregnated with the injection only, and not with any insemination.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Fool Me Twice said:


> What I do know is that Sawyer should have killed Juliet before leaving the island. And he should have killed tough guy instead of leaving him in the cage. That should be a rule: See and Other, kill an Other.
> 
> Wait, let's see... How many Others could they have killed this episode? Tough guys 1 and 2, the guard, Juliet, Jack could have killed Ben and Tom... That's six bad guys dead right there. Who's left? Nobody scary. Nobody in upper management. Except for Eyepatch (whoever he is).


I definately like that theory!!! Too bad they didn't think of it. But it should be the rule of thumb. See an Other, kill an Other. :up:


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I definately like that theory!!! Too bad they didn't think of it. But it should be the rule of thumb. See an Other, kill an Other. :up:


I think it should be "See and Other...ask him what the hell is going on!"


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

mask2343 said:


> I think it should be "See and Other...ask him what the hell is going on!"


And then kill him/her.


----------



## fregienj (Feb 1, 2005)

They guy recruiting Juliet said that they wanted her help to impregnate a 26 year old women that had a problem that made Juliet think the woman was in her 70's. So the question is which woman on the island did they want Juliet help get pregnant?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow, only two pages? I'm disappointed in y'all! 

I really loved the episode--and I almost missed it! I had it set to record on the HD channel, but local basketball was on (so I missed the recap)!!! Then, some of our HD channels work sometimes but not all the time, so it wasn't recording, so since I was right there anyway, I actually watched in real time--commercials and all!!!

I love how they start shows and you think you're on the island, trying to figure out where this sister has been the whole time, then you realize you're in the past (I never think to look for hair style as a sign or anything). The plane coming in for a landing seemed out of place - like why did they have to have that? It seemed very ominous to me...I actually thought it was going to crash!

I did not see the bus coming at all (literally or figuratively)! And let me just say the guy's body looked great for having been hit by a bus! I know nothing about claiming bodies, but why would the ex (Juliet) have to sign anything for the body? Unless she was still listed as his next of kin?? How did the recruiting company know about the experiments she was doing on her sister and that she was pregnant? Yes, they said they discovered it, but were they in collusion with the hubby? There has to be more to that.

I loved the Jack story Kate told over the radio - I had totally forgotten that story. Loved how it related to what was going on at the moment.

GREAT RETURN! I AM SO GEEKED ABOUT THE REST OF THE SEASON!!!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

jenhudson said:


> The plane coming in for a landing seemed out of place - like why did they have to have that? It seemed very ominous to me...I actually thought it was going to crash!


They just wanted to squeeze another Oceanic reference in there. Probably nothing significant, like most references on the show they just do it because they can.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

My guess is they wanted to impregnate either alex or trixie, and I don't think alex is that old in the story, right?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> We have known where that island is since a few eps ago when Ben took Sawyer to the top of the hill and showed him. Several people on the board chose not to believe it, but it was clearly shown back then.


I assumed Rob was making a joke, that we now know that the Lost island is near Portland.


----------



## tanstaafl (Oct 22, 2002)

fregienj said:


> They guy recruiting Juliet said that they wanted her help to impregnate a 26 year old women that had a problem that made Juliet think the woman was in her 70's. So the question is which woman on the island did they want Juliet help get pregnant?


Sun?


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

So are we supposed to believe that those guys were somehow behind the guy getting hit by the bus? I can't even begin to speculate how that would have been possible. And maybe I missed something, but how was Juliette's ex-husband able to forbid her from taking that job?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

jeff125va said:


> So are we supposed to believe that those guys were somehow behind the guy getting hit by the bus? I can't even begin to speculate how that would have been possible. *And maybe I missed something, but how was Juliette's ex-husband able to forbid her from taking that job*?


I assume with blackmail about her experiments on her sister.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Being off for so long makes me forget a few things. For example, when told they would get a boat when they rescue her boyfriend, Sawyer asks "is your boyfriend Carl?" How did Sawyer hear about Carl?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Sawyer was in the cage across from carl for a while.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> Being off for so long makes me forget a few things. For example, when told they would get a boat when they rescue her boyfriend, Sawyer asks "is your boyfriend Carl?" How did Sawyer hear about Carl?


Carl was a prisoner in a cage across from Sawyer's cage. (IOW, I think, in Kate's cage before it became Kate's cage). He tried to escape with Sawyer. At the time, we all thought he was a plant.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

aindik said:


> Carl was a prisoner in a cage across from Sawyer's cage. (IOW, I think, in Kate's cage before it became Kate's cage). He tried to escape with Sawyer. At the time, we all thought he was a plant.


Aha! Maybe Carl IS a plant, and this is Ben's secret plan to infiltrate the Losties. (Mwa-ha-ha! It's all coming together perfectly now!)


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

bpurcell said:


> If you haven't seen this already, I was able to do a google search on the Bioscience company Mittelos.
> 
> Mittelos website
> 
> BTW, Mittelos is an anagram for LOST TIME or TIME LOST (can't take credit, found it in a search).


FWIW, the Mittelos website is a fake (ie fan made). See Lostpedia .


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

drew2k said:


> Aha! Maybe Carl IS a plant, and this is Ben's secret plan to infiltrate the Losties. (Mwa-ha-ha! It's all coming together perfectly now!)


Like the Manchurian Candidate!


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

markz said:


> And then kill him/her.


Kill first. Ask questions later


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I think the most interesting part about this episode was seeing the guy from Sunny in Philly, Calamity Jane, Zeljko Ivanek and Nestor Carbonell.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jenhudson said:


> I assume with blackmail about her experiments on her sister.


There are also intellectual property issues when a scientist works for a company and invents something, even if it's on "her own time."


----------



## catcard (Mar 2, 2001)

cwoody222 said:


> I think the most interesting part about this episode was seeing the guy from Sunny in Philly, Calamity Jane, Zeljko Ivanek and Nestor Carbonell.


Yes, that is what this show needs - MORE new characters :down:

I love this show but I think there is enough confusion in all the many back stories and what is going on on the two islands without introducing more people! I get a headache trying to unravel all the stuff so most of the time I just have to turn off the inclination to figure it out


----------



## jpfletcher (Jan 3, 2002)

I have to rewatch this episode, but I think I saw a Dharma logo on the bus.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Boooo to Credits Spoilers.

William Mapother was listed in the credits at the beginning, so I kept waiting for him to show up.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Boooo to Credits Spoilers.
> 
> William Mapother was listed in the credits at the beginning, so I kept waiting for him to show up.


But he showed up fairly early in the flashback. He was at the very beginning of the scene were Juliet was hiding under the table in the hallway. Wasn't that was the first scene of the episode?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

The bus thing was so obviously going to happen. As soon as Juilet said it the guy just looked like he took her seriously. Then as they were walking outside later you could see the bus in the background as if it were just waiting for him to step out in the street. Which brings me to a conclusion...do people really just step out in streets like that without looking first???

So, Juliet's sister is pregnant...wonder who the daddy is??? Ben? Hanso? Degroot? 

I would have left Carl behind with Alex. I'm sorry, but they just got that guy out of a brainwashing facility...do you really think its wise to take him back to your camp???

Overall, it was an okay episode and did good of picking up where it left off...but I'd like to focus on some of the other survivors. We didn't even get a little glimpse of any of the rest. Eko left Locke with a message of impending doom and that's the last we saw of them. Sun and Jin are expecting a baby and we haven't really heard anything about that since last season. So I think once we get back to our original cast of survivors things will probably start picking back up for me.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

unicorngoddess said:


> I would have left Carl behind with Alex. I'm sorry, but they just got that guy out of a brainwashing facility...do you really think its wise to take him back to your camp???


The enemy of my enemy is my friend. He certainly seemed lucid, so they may be able to actually get some information out of him if anybody bothers to ask.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I have to say I found the whole brainwashing thing extremely hokey and cliched.


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

What I thought was interesting (and no one has mentioned) is that we saw Ethan coming down the hall near her sister's room in the opening scen. It almost makes you think he was just in her room before Juliette got there.

Then he shows up in the last scene as one of the bio-science company's employees (and Juliette implies that he looks familiar). Could he have been giving the sister drugs of his own (we saw him doing it to Claire on the island)? Did he get the sister to say she was pregnant when she really wasn't, just to get Juliette to the island? Some interesting things they can do with that. Maybe we will have an Ethan flashback sometime this season.

I thought it was a great episode - first backstory we have seen for an Other. Makes us realize that not all of the Others are originally from the island either. And some of them want to home as badly as our Losties.

Bryan


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

bacevedo said:


> What I thought was interesting (and no one has mentioned) is that we saw Ethan coming down the hall near her sister's room in the opening scen. It almost makes you think he was just in her room before Juliette got there.
> 
> Then he shows up in the last scene as one of the bio-science company's employees (and Juliette implies that he looks familiar). Could he have been giving the sister drugs of his own (we saw him doing it to Claire on the island)? Did he get the sister to say she was pregnant when she really wasn't, just to get Juliette to the island? Some interesting things they can do with that. Maybe we will have an Ethan flashback sometime this season.
> 
> ...


Maybe Ethan is (was) the daddy...


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

aindik said:


> But he showed up fairly early in the flashback. He was at the very beginning of the scene were Juliet was hiding under the table in the hallway. Wasn't that was the first scene of the episode?


Ah, I forgot or didn't realize he was there. I saw him at the end.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Oh, and I agree that as a local, the whole Miami through the window scene was weird, and geographically inaccurate -- with regards to where that apartment would be, where the beach is, and the plane.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

bacevedo said:


> What I thought was interesting (and no one has mentioned) is that we saw Ethan coming down the hall near her sister's room in the opening scen. It almost makes you think he was just in her room before Juliette got there.
> 
> Then he shows up in the last scene as one of the bio-science company's employees (and Juliette implies that he looks familiar). Could he have been giving the sister drugs of his own (we saw him doing it to Claire on the island)? Did he get the sister to say she was pregnant when she really wasn't, just to get Juliette to the island? Some interesting things they can do with that. Maybe we will have an Ethan flashback sometime this season.
> 
> ...


I noticed it was Ethan, but they tricked me into forgetting that they were in Miami, not on the island. Why was Ethan there? Perhaps just checking on the sister's situation, since at the end of the ep, at the morgue, the dark haired guy knew about the sister's condition. How else would he know? Maybe Ethan was just doing a little background check on Juliette.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Chibbie said:


> Kill first. Ask questions later


[jack bauer] DAMMIT Sawyer!! We need him alive to question him about the other 4 nukes!!!![/jack bauer]


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> So, Juliet's sister is pregnant...wonder who the daddy is??? Ben? Hanso? Degroot?


I think there is NO daddy, which would be why the research would be so controversial. Maybe she discovered some way to induce asexual reproduction or Parthenogenesis

BTW, Parthenogenesis was something that was thrown out during the "Lost Experience"


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

The reason the research was "controversial" was because she was experimenting on her sister outside of the scope of the experiment. It was probably actually animals and not people at all that they were experimenting on in the "official" experiment. But regardless, I don't think you really are supposed to take experimental medicine home to try out on your sister during these sorts of things.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay, I guess I missed the first minute or so, because I didn't know Ethan was in the first scene. I hope my other tivo caught it.

And I totally (TOTALLY) did not see the bus in the background. I am completely unobservant, it seems.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> The reason the research was "controversial" was because she was experimenting on her sister outside of the scope of the experiment. It was probably actually animals and not people at all that they were experimenting on in the "official" experiment. But regardless, I don't think you really are supposed to take experimental medicine home to try out on your sister during these sorts of things.


Disagree. The research was probably controversial due to the nature of the research. The research was probably criminial due to what you said (doing it on her sister, etc...)


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

Speaking of missed scenes...

I am so pissed at my local ABC. 

First there is a big snow/school closing banner across the bottom of the screen for half the episode. :down: 

Second, the commercials ran long and cut off half of Mr. Alpert's sales pitch. When I watched it, it started mid sentence with him talking about hiking and biking. I missed the whole slide show! :down: :down: 


Did anyone else have that same problem?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Isn't the episode available for legit download?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Chibbie said:


> Speaking of missed scenes...
> 
> I am so pissed at my local ABC.
> 
> ...


that was about it for the slide show, just showing the facility from the outside and people walking around, you didn't miss much there.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, the eps are on ABC.com--I am watching it now.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Side question: Is what was discussed on the Lost Survival Guide now considered official "canon" for Lost? I ask this because of something one of the producers said, which was greatly debated last year regarding Sun's pregnancy:


Spoiler



Many people questioned whether or not Sun actually had sex with the hotel owner, but during the Survival Guide one of the Exec Producers said that Sun is not certain if the baby is Jin's or the other guy. This confirms that she slept with the other guy, and confirms that she's uncertain about the baby's paternity.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

dswallow said:


> When I saw the bus in the background of that scene, I knew what was coming. Nevertheless, it was satisfying to watch.


Really, you're slipping...I knew it was coming when she first mentioned it to Batmanuel. Then I was just on the lookout for a bus.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

drew2k said:


> Side question: Is what was discussed on the Lost Survival Guide now considered official "canon" for Lost? I ask this because of something one of the producers said, which was greatly debated last year regarding Sun's pregnancy:


Considering what they showed in the episode in question, it was a pretty silly debate, with the people saying "No" ignoring the evidence in order to believe their theory...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

drew2k said:


> Side question: Is what was discussed on the Lost Survival Guide now considered official "canon" for Lost? I ask this because of something one of the producers said, which was greatly debated last year regarding Sun's pregnancy:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


On one of the podcasts, they had quite a bit of fun at the expense of the people who were trying to claim that Jae and Sun weren't having a sexual affair, or hadn't yet consummated it. They were pretty specific in saying that there definitely was an affair between them.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

There is new stuff up on ABC's LOST AND FOUND site.

You can use *888-258-3741* to login.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

In the beginning, Ethan looked like he was coming out of a different apartment. Either way, her sister's room was at the end of the hallway, and Ethan came out of a door on the side of the hallway.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

NatasNJ said:


> Disagree. The research was probably controversial due to the nature of the research. The research was probably criminial due to what you said (doing it on her sister, etc...)


Is there any evidence that people thought the experiment itself was controversial? I didn't catch it if so. Seemed like the big concern was solely that she was experimenting on her sister.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Is there any evidence that people thought the experiment itself was controversial? I didn't catch it if so. Seemed like the big concern was solely that she was experimenting on her sister.


Well the ex-husband mentioned that if this got out that there would be ethical concerns along with possible criminal concerns. Which made it seem like two different can of worms and not just the sister thing.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

NatasNJ said:


> Well the ex-husband mentioned that if this got out that there would be ethical concerns along with possible criminal concerns. Which made it seem like two different can of worms and not just the sister thing.


He also made it seem like if Juliet made her experiments on her sister "official", those troubles would go away, plus, they'd be able to publish their results and become rich and famous.

I think the criminal issues were that she was using the University's lab equipment and materials to perform her outside experiments. Basically, he was willing to look the other way as long as she played by his rules, but she knew that if she tried to leave, he'd take her down.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Did they ever actually say in the episode that Juliette's sister had cancer? She said she had to "get better", but could that have meant something about a sex change?

I read on USA Today's Pop Candy this morning several theories linking the Others (or at least Juliette's involvement with them) back to 9/11. Three years, 2 months, 28 days on the island would be December 9, if 9/11 was her "start date". That would put the castaways on the island for 78 days. Not sure how that fits in to the whole mythology link.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Did anybody catch a glimpse of the bus driver? Could it have been Ethan?


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

serumgard said:


> Did they ever actually say in the episode that Juliette's sister had cancer? She said she had to "get better", but could that have meant something about a sex change?
> 
> I read on USA Today's Pop Candy this morning several theories linking the Others (or at least Juliette's involvement with them) back to 9/11. Three years, 2 months, 28 days on the island would be December 9, if 9/11 was her "start date". That would put the castaways on the island for 78 days. Not sure how that fits in to the whole mythology link.


In the episode where Ben showed Jack the clip of the World Series, he says that the current date is November 29. It is possible that 10 days have passed since that episode.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

getreal said:


> Did anybody catch a glimpse of the bus driver? Could it have been Ethan?


Maybe it was Locke, since he seems to have had a lot of jobs and seems to have been rather incompetent at all of them - and maybe the bus crashed after hitting Burke and_ that_ is how Locke ended up in a wheelchair!


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

I have read pretty faithfully, but it's possible I missed mention of this. 

Anyway, it seems more and more likely to me that Dharma (or at least the Others) are involved with cloning. 

I mean, Juliet could have easily injected her Sister with a cloned embryo (especially since they showed a shot to the abdomen). Also, if Sun really did have a pregnancy without sleeping with anybody, that would be a way to accomplish it. 

Also, did we ever know who the father of Claire's baby was?


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

getreal said:


> Did anybody catch a glimpse of the bus driver? Could it have been Ethan?


It was Sylar!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

catcard said:


> Yes, that is what this show needs - MORE new characters :down:
> 
> I love this show but I think there is enough confusion in all the many back stories and what is going on on the two islands without introducing more people! I get a headache trying to unravel all the stuff so most of the time I just have to turn off the inclination to figure it out


Oh, you mean you're Lost?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Considering what they showed in the episode in question, it was a pretty silly debate, with the people saying "No" ignoring the evidence in order to believe their theory...





devdogaz said:


> On one of the podcasts, they had quite a bit of fun at the expense of the people who were trying to claim that Jae and Sun weren't having a sexual affair, or hadn't yet consummated it. They were pretty specific in saying that there definitely was an affair between them.


Yes, it was a very silly debate, and the producers should mock those who didn't believe that two undressed people in bed weren't having sex. I mean, come on, just because they didn't show the sex act doesn't mean it didn't happen. We don't see the Losties pooping and peeing, but I'm sure they do that too!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

stiffi said:


> Also, did we ever know who the father of Claire's baby was?


Way back when that storyline was in the forefront, I thought they were going for something mystical or miraculous about the baby, especially with the religious overtones and the priest's fear for Claire and/or the baby. Now, I'm just ... Lost on what's going on there.

IIRC, I think the guy who suggested Claire go to America to give up the baby was also involved with Rose trying to heal herself. Maybe he's a "broker" for Dharma and looks for candidates for whatever projects are under the way?


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

stiffi said:


> I mean, Juliet could have easily injected her Sister with a cloned embryo (especially since they showed a shot to the abdomen). Also, if Sun really did have a pregnancy without sleeping with anybody, that would be a way to accomplish it.


According to Damon Lindelof:


Spoiler



"You will never hear the word clone on LOST."





stiffi said:


> Also, did we ever know who the father of Claire's baby was?


Yes. Her loser boyfriend Thomas, who didn't want to get married. See "Raised By Another"


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

jenhudson said:


> Okay, I guess I missed the first minute or so, because I didn't know Ethan was in the first scene. I hope my other tivo caught it.
> 
> And I totally (TOTALLY) did not see the bus in the background. I am completely unobservant, it seems.


The bus wasn't THAT obvious before it ran him down. I think the only reason so many people were able to notice it was because they were expecting it. With the previous statement of Juliet's being the only way she would join this company is if her ex-husband was run over by bus and then in another scene we see them walking out towards a street a lot of people just automatically started looking for the bus knowing that it was coming soon.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

drew2k said:


> Yes, it was a very silly debate, and the producers should mock those who didn't believe that two undressed people in bed weren't having sex. I mean, come on, just because they didn't show the sex act doesn't mean it didn't happen. We don't see the Losties pooping and peeing, but I'm sure they do that too!


Maybe she had fallen into a lake or something and it was really cold and she started suffering from hypotherma...then he just undressed himself and her and laid in bed just to warm her up.

Well, that's the way it always happens on soap operas


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

Good episode. Only 4 pages of Lost theories?!

I think the big one is for next week:



Spoiler



Desmond says "There's nothing you can do to stay alive," but then cuts off abruptly. I think it's cutting off a name they don't want spoiled.



Typical Lost backstory: gives you just enough to whet your appetite but not enough to satisfy your curiosity on any given character.

I also think taking a shot for every nickname Sawyer uses would make a good drinking game.

Didn't see the numbers on the vials this time. Any eagle-eyed people spot any of the numbers (besides


Spoiler



Alex's BF being in cell 23 or whatever


)?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Jeeters said:


> To find out why he didn't see the bus. Was he drunk? Was he on drugs? Was he in the middle of seizure?


He was distracted talking to Juliet.

At least he wasn't using an iPod or a Blackberry...


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

dswallow said:


> It's still disappointing that not once did any of these people ask any of the Others anything about what is going on or why they're there. Not once did anyone suggest or ask why they weren't just asked for help or why they were being so immediately hostile. That's disappointing.


I'd like to see Jack ask Juliet or Ben - "What's the deal with you people?" But it probably won't happen.


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

ABC Lost and Found Spoiler:



Spoiler



One of the scenes it mentions is the bus scene.

It says if you look closely on the side of the bus is an Apollo candy bar ad.

This is the same candy bar that was found in the bunker on the island. Maybe tied in to Dharma like the pharmaceutical company.


----------



## w1ngman (Nov 17, 2003)

BriGuy20 said:


> Any eagle-eyed people spot any of the numbers ?


I deleted the episode before considering replaying/freezing... But I wanted to think that [during Juliette's private meeting/interview] when she was asked to look at the medical scans projected on the wall...and then she was standing in front so the scans were displaying on Juliette's face...that there might be numbers (or perhaps even more interestingly a *patient name*?) that ties in with other Losties stuff...

......but alas, I deleted


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

BriGuy20 said:


> Didn't see the numbers on the vials this time. Any eagle-eyed people spot any of the numbers (besides
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


It's not a spoiler that the guy was in cell 23. Also, the number on the vials ENDED in 23, but I didn't pause to see the rest. Obviously, the bottles couldn't have all the numbers in order like the vaccine bottles or it wouldn't have ended in 23.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

This is the first ep I've really enjoyed in quite awhile, so I'm very pleased about that. 

I enjoyed learning more about Juliette and how she got where she is, plus more about Dharma. 

I too knew the the ex was going to get hit by a bus as soon as she said that in the interview. 

So since the sky turned purple . . . what? The others are trapped on the island(s) too? But that doesn't make much sense. Juliette obviously thinks that there is a way she can get off the island if Ben is out of the way, so that doesn't sound like it's a physical limitation . . . but if the only obstacle was Ben's refusal, why would he refuse to go and get treatment for himself? 

I took the criminal implications of Juliette's work as meaning that she would be in trouble for stealing experimental drugs from the lab. The ethical implications are pretty obvious -- you can't just do off-the-record medical experiments on your family members. I am wondering how Juliette's research relates to the island. Is the island just a remote spot for doing the research, or does the island itself have properties that enhance the research or make it possible? Or does the island itself retard or prevent fertility and that is what she is supposed to be working on overcoming (the 26-year old womb seemed like a 70-year old b/c the island does that and they need a fertility specialist to reverse that so they can, I don't know, have special island babies?) 

I don't see how the brainwashing thing relates to anything. Do we know where Carl came from?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

When did the sky turn purple?

When the hatch exploded, or the first time, when the plane was brought down?


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

stiffi said:


> Also, if Sun really did have a pregnancy without sleeping with anybody, that would be a way to accomplish it.


Except that Sun had an affair, so there's one possible Daddy. Jin being a second possibility.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

A few observations from the recap show. The producers made it very clear that Jae and Sun had an affair. That the island *IS* in the South Pacific. That Desmond is now mildly clairvoyant. Absolutely no mention of Michael, Boon, Shannon, Rose, Bernard Ana-Lucia, Libby and Walt, except for his picture on the milk carton. The only person who had died who was given any screen time in the recap show was Eko. They barely gave a nod to the numbers, which have been the subject of thousands of messages here. They seemed to downplay any real significance to the "Easter Eggs" in the ongoing show.

As soon as she said "...hit by a bus..." we all knew that is exactly what was going to happen. When we saw the bus in the background, it was a foregone conclusion.

Did anyone notice if the pregnancy test that her sister used was the same one that Sun used when she was on the island?

Boy I missed this show! On the Do_Not_Miss show list (recorded on two separate Tivos): Lost (ABC), 24 (FOX), Heroes (NBC).


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> When did the sky turn purple?
> 
> When the hatch exploded, or the first time, when the plane was brought down?


I think when the hatch exploded. I FF'd through 90% of the recap episode, but in one of the spots I happened to see, the producers (or whoever those guys were) used the same phrase to describe what happenned when Desmond turned the key on the failsafe and the hatch blew.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Read somewhere that 3 yrs, 2 mos, 28 days = 3+2+2+8=15...another one of the famous numbers.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

[Buggin Out] How come there no brothers on the island [/Buggin out]


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> [Buggin Out] How come there no brothers on the island [/Buggin out]


They were either killed, or they got the hell out of there.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> [Buggin Out] How come there no brothers on the island [/Buggin out]


Desmond calls alot of people "brothah"


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

catcard said:


> Yes, that is what this show needs - MORE new characters :down:
> 
> I love this show but I think there is enough confusion in all the many back stories and what is going on on the two islands without introducing more people! I get a headache trying to unravel all the stuff so most of the time I just have to turn off the inclination to figure it out


I meant that the most interesting thing was seeing familiar actors who I liked... not the introduction of their characters 

I thought the episode was boring


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Chibbie said:


> There is new stuff up on ABC's LOST AND FOUND site.
> 
> You can use *888-258-3741* to login.


OK, whoever created that composite image knows NOTHING about perspective... Hurley and Juliet look like they're from the Land of the Giants!


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I just thought of something. Doesn't Ben tell Jack that the x-rays of his spine are like a week old or something??? But wasn't Ben (Henry) trapped in the hatch for quite a while??? And i didn't get the feeling that it had already been a week since Jack, Kate and Sawyer were captured. It almost feels like the tumor thing was faked...but Jack had to have removed SOMETHING from Ben's spine. I'm confused..


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm not so sure it's faked, they possibly have a X-Ray Machine


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> I just thought of something. Doesn't Ben tell Jack that the x-rays of his spine are like a week old or something??? But wasn't Ben (Henry) trapped in the hatch for quite a while??? And i didn't get the feeling that it had already been a week since Jack, Kate and Sawyer were captured. It almost feels like the tumor thing was faked...but Jack had to have removed SOMETHING from Ben's spine. I'm confused..


And I thought they said the tumor was on his neck, but it looked like Jack was operating on the lower back.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Ruth said:


> So since the sky turned purple . . . what? The others are trapped on the island(s) too? But that doesn't make much sense. Juliette obviously thinks that there is a way she can get off the island if Ben is out of the way, so that doesn't sound like it's a physical limitation . . . but if the only obstacle was Ben's refusal, why would he refuse to go and get treatment for himself?


They mentioned this before in a previous episode. Ever since the "sky turned purple" which I believe to be when the hatch exploded, they have no radio communication with whomever they talk to. Maybe they can't call in the plane or boat that usually picks them up.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

mask2343 said:


> They mentioned this before in a previous episode. Ever since the "sky turned purple" which I believe to be when the hatch exploded, they have no radio communication with whomever they talk to. Maybe they can't call in the plane or boat that usually picks them up.


If that's the case, then whoever monitors that radio in the outside world will eventually realize they've lost contact with Ben and his people, and send someone to investigate. Just what the island needs: tourists!


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

mask2343 said:


> They mentioned this before in a previous episode. Ever since the "sky turned purple" which I believe to be when the hatch exploded, they have no radio communication with whomever they talk to. Maybe they can't call in the plane or boat that usually picks them up.


OK, but then why does Juliette think she can get off the island if she gets Ben out of the way or if he agrees to let her go? I mean, if they can't even reach their people to arrange for transport, then what good is Ben's assurance that she can go? What is the advantage to her helping Sawyer and Kate if she really is trapped there no matter what? I don't get it.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

drew2k said:


> If that's the case, then whoever monitors that radio in the outside world will eventually realize they've lost contact with Ben and his people, and send someone to investigate. Just what the island needs: tourists!


Maybe they have been monitoring. Remember those 2 guys at the north pole and Desmonds girlfriend? It's possible whomever Desmond's girlfriend works for is still trying to get their act together to send a search team.

I have to constantly remind myself how slowly time is supposed to be moving in the "Lost World".


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

Ruth said:


> I think when the hatch exploded. I FF'd through 90% of the recap episode, but in one of the spots I happened to see, the producers (or whoever those guys were) used the same phrase to describe what happenned when Desmond turned the key on the failsafe and the hatch blew.


Okay, this is driving me nuts - why do they think the sky was *purple* then? It was clearly white. Where are they getting this purple nonsense from?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

hapdrastic said:


> Okay, this is driving me nuts - why do they think the sky was *purple* then? It was clearly white. Where are they getting this purple nonsense from?


It looked purple to me.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Ruth said:


> OK, but then why does Juliette think she can get off the island if she gets Ben out of the way or if he agrees to let her go? I mean, if they can't even reach their people to arrange for transport, then what good is Ben's assurance that she can go? What is the advantage to her helping Sawyer and Kate if she really is trapped there no matter what? I don't get it.


Well, we do know that they have boats and a submarine.

However, I suspect that sending one of them to use as a communications courier would take a fair amount of time.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

hapdrastic said:


> Okay, this is driving me nuts - why do they think the sky was *purple* then? It was clearly white. Where are they getting this purple nonsense from?


I remember when that episode first aired thier was discussion. If I remember correctly, it has to do with your tv.

I watched that episode at my friend's house and it was white.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

It was intentionally overexposed, which washed it out, but there was a purple tinge.

Plus, the characters and the producers have both referred to the purple sky.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Ruth said:


> OK, but then why does Juliette think she can get off the island if she gets Ben out of the way or if he agrees to let her go? I mean, if they can't even reach their people to arrange for transport, then what good is Ben's assurance that she can go? What is the advantage to her helping Sawyer and Kate if she really is trapped there no matter what? I don't get it.


If before, Ben controlled the means of getting a plane or boat to the island, Julia might have wanted him out of the picture, so she could summon for that plane or boat.

Now, maybe the normal means of communication is out, but Ben tells her he knows another way that nobody else knows of.

So without him alive, there's no way anybody can contact the outside help.

Maybe Ben's lying, maybe he's not, but the only safe thing for her to do is keep Ben alive if he really does.

-smak-


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

For the most part, the sky was a super intense white, and it was casting down a white glow onto everything. However, at one point Jin, Sun, and Sayid all looked up at the sky and then there was a scene about 3/4 of a second long and the sky was purple:


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Chibbie said:


> According to Damon Lindelof:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yes, but I seem to remember not to long ago when they said something would never happen, and then it happened just an episode or 2 later (though I can't remember what it was). Not saying I think it will happen...just don't put too much stock into what they say will or won't happen.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> [Buggin Out] How come there no brothers on the island [/Buggin out]


I think Eddie Murphy answered this about 20 years ago. Brothers don't like to camp.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

"Deed joo call for a bus?"


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

hapdrastic said:


> Okay, this is driving me nuts - why do they think the sky was *purple* then? It was clearly white. Where are they getting this purple nonsense from?


You had to be there.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Church AV Guy said:


> Did anyone notice if the pregnancy test that her sister used was the same one that Sun used when she was on the island?


It was a Widmore


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Another hour of nothing, except for perhaps the always nice Herrmannesque music from Giacchino. I guess I should do myself a favor and stop watching this show. It seems I have been expecting too much from it over the last season and a half. I was hoping that after the hiatus they would give me something that would keep me interested, but instead they put on another dud episode.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

LordKronos said:


> Yes, but I seem to remember not to long ago when they said something would never happen, and then it happened just an episode or 2 later (though I can't remember what it was). Not saying I think it will happen...just don't put too much stock into what they say will or won't happen.


I don't know what event you are referring to, but I can't recall any interviews where they have given incorrect information. Not to say they haven't, but so far, I think their record is perfect. And I've read many of their interviews over the years.

another interview tidbit (been mentioned many times before, spoilerized since it's not part of the official story)


Spoiler



They've also said "purgatory" will not enter into the story line.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

ElJay said:


> Another hour of nothing, except for perhaps the always nice Herrmannesque music from Giacchino. I guess I should do myself a favor and stop watching this show. It seems I have been expecting too much from it over the last season and a half. I was hoping that after the hiatus they would give me something that would keep me interested, but instead they put on another dud episode.


I watched it with a group of four LOST fans (but not fanatics). Two loved it, two liked it. Nobody didn't like it.

YMMV.


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

.


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

drew2k said:


> By the way, I remember the interviewer (Nestor Carbonell) when he was on Suddenly Susan, and this dude has some weird eyes/eyelashes!


Wasn't he also the guy who told Kramer "Joo must wear the ribbon!"


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

dswallow said:


> It's still disappointing that not once did any of these people ask any of the Others anything about what is going on or why they're there.


The Others can't know what the writers don't know.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> The sister isn't the brother.
> 
> She's the sister, but she also had cancer and chemo/radiation treatment and was sick.
> 
> ...


I agree, it seemed obvious to me that she was coming out of chemo. They gave us all teh standard signs with teh bald head covered with the kerchief and her talking about getting weel so she could see her kid get into an Ivy League school.



bacevedo said:


> What I thought was interesting (and no one has mentioned) is that we saw Ethan coming down the hall near her sister's room in the opening scen. It almost makes you think he was just in her room before Juliette got there.
> 
> Then he shows up in the last scene as one of the bio-science company's employees (and Juliette implies that he looks familiar). Could he have been giving the sister drugs of his own (we saw him doing it to Claire on the island)? Did he get the sister to say she was pregnant when she really wasn't, just to get Juliette to the island? Some interesting things they can do with that. Maybe we will have an Ethan flashback sometime this season.
> 
> Bryan


I figure maybe he was either staking the sister's place out or maybe even living nearby as part of the "extensive research" on their job candidates the interviewer was telling Juliet about.



Ruth said:


> So since the sky turned purple . . . what? The others are trapped on the island(s) too? But that doesn't make much sense. Juliette obviously thinks that there is a way she can get off the island if Ben is out of the way, so that doesn't sound like it's a physical limitation . . . but if the only obstacle was Ben's refusal, why would he refuse to go and get treatment for himself?
> 
> I took the criminal implications of Juliette's work as meaning that she would be in trouble for stealing experimental drugs from the lab. The ethical implications are pretty obvious -- you can't just do off-the-record medical experiments on your family members. I am wondering how Juliette's research relates to the island. Is the island just a remote spot for doing the research, or does the island itself have properties that enhance the research or make it possible? Or does the island itself retard or prevent fertility and that is what she is supposed to be working on overcoming (the 26-year old womb seemed like a 70-year old b/c the island does that and they need a fertility specialist to reverse that so they can, I don't know, have special island babies?)


I figure they are trapped and maybe Juliette just does not know it or assumes that they will work out a way off. I wonder if something similar has happened before and it eventually got reversed. There does seem to be a pretty clear deliniation between the logistics and operations people and the science types like Juliette so it would not be surprising to me if they did not tell her.


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

stiffi said:


> Maybe they have been monitoring. Remember those 2 guys at the north pole and Desmonds girlfriend? It's possible whomever Desmond's girlfriend works for is still trying to get their act together to send a search team.
> 
> I have to constantly remind myself how slowly time is supposed to be moving in the "Lost World".


Yeah, you're not watching 24.....


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

I enjoyed the episode. I liked getting the tidbits of background on the Others. Enjoyed Juliette's backstory, even if the ex's death was a bit telegraphed.

I've read through all the posts, but didn't see anyone mentioned this...so...

There is a big Dharma logo on Juliette's sister's nightstand, in the room, when Juliette first entered.

Here's a screencap:










It appeared that Juliette was going into the room at the end of the hall, and Ethan was coming out of the doorway just to the right of that room.

So, here's a couple of thoughts / questions:

- Is Juliette's sister involved with Dharma? Or is she an unknowing accomplice? In other words, was she given the Dharma gear, not knowing what it was (and Dharma was using it to spy on her), or, was she part of the plan?

Someone earlier mentioned that they wanted to know who Juliette was supposed to help (the 26 year old whose scan looked like a 70 year old). More importantly, though - WHY did that 26 year old body look like that?

And, related to Alex and Ben and Danielle. Why should we assume that Danielle has been telling us the truth? Or that she isn't in concert with the others? Remember, Danielle did 'catch' Ben. We don't know for sure that they aren't working together. Of course, we don't know if Danielle has really been alone for 16 years, and just quite a bit nuts now.

One more thing: the 'ever since the skies went purple' - I'm thinking it was from the hatch implosion. And just because Ben and Tom know that they can't contact the outside world (although, they didn't explicitly say that), doesn't mean Juliette knows that. If we've learned one thing, it's that no one shares information with one another. Also, Ben could very well be lying to Juliette - he's managed to keep her there for 3 years now, so why not throw her a crumb like getting out of there?


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

Looks like a basic Yin/Yang symbol instead of anything DHARMA specific.

KD


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Well there are lots of things that could be "ever since the sky went purple", aren't there? Why does it have to be mechanical? For example...

ever since the sky went purple, we've all contracted a contagious illness and don't want to spread it to the outside world

ever since the sky went purple, ben has refused to let us leave

ever since the sky went purple, we've been earning quadruple overtime


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

If this thread is any indicator, interest in this show has definitely dropped. THere are 151 posts as I write this, some 37 hours after the episode ended. It seemed there used to be that many within 12 hours.

Is the new timeslot a factor? Did some of you who used to watch live or close have to wait?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I'm not sure if interest has dropped, I know mine hasn't, but honestly, I get burned out on discussing it sometimes.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

hefe said:


> I'm not sure if interest has dropped, I know mine hasn't, but honestly, I get burned out on discussing it sometimes.


Same here... I tend to tune out once the endless arguments start.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

hefe said:


> I'm not sure if interest has dropped, I know mine hasn't, but honestly, I get burned out on discussing it sometimes.


+1. I have not lost interest. In fact it may have increased. I find myself actually liking a couple characters that last season and the first season, I could care less about.

And I love to read the theories people have, but hate to read the back and forth bickering about little details.

Entertainment Weekly had a great article about Lost and it posed some interesting ways of looking at this show.

(Oh and timeslot doesn't bother me at all. I am up anyway. Only thing is I don't get to watch it twice before going to bed....just once when it shows and now, once again in the morning before going to work. Oh and when I get home on thursday before smallville/survivor. sigh. The Lostaholic in me comes out.  )


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I didn't even know there WAS a new timeslot.  Yay for TiVo!


----------



## dba62 (Sep 2, 2005)

Did anyone try to read Henry's lips? Clearly we were expected to.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

Here is a new article from *Entertainment Weekly *about Lost

...for those complaining about the first six episodes:



> However you viewed those half-dozen hours, the producers hope that you'll look at the big picture, three-quarters of which has yet to be unveiled. And they believe that you won't be disappointed by the masterstrokes yet to come. ''If the viewers don't like season 3 as a whole,'' says [Carlton] Cuse, ''then I'll be upset.''


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

DougF said:


> Is the new timeslot a factor? Did some of you who used to watch live or close have to wait?


The time slot is a minor factor. Since the kids watch with us, we used to start about 20-25 minutes late and watch it straight thru. Ending at 11 is too late for them. Now we will just watch on Thursday, before Survivor. Not a big deal.

And I agree with the comment about zoning out of threads when extended discussions persist about minor things (eg, what actor played who on what other show, how tall a character's parents are in relation to him, etc).


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

DougF said:


> If this thread is any indicator, interest in this show has definitely dropped. THere are 151 posts as I write this, some 37 hours after the episode ended. It seemed there used to be that many within 12 hours.
> 
> Is the new timeslot a factor? Did some of you who used to watch live or close have to wait?


I think it's a couple things. One, the newness has worn off. We discussed it endlessly, because it was all so mysterious. There were a thousand possibilities, and everything had to be detailed to death. Two, there are not as many easter eggs. A good percent of the older threads were discussions of goodies the producers had given us. I think they have intentionally cut back. You hardly ever see the numbers any more.

I think some of the glamour of Heroes is similar to what LOST has been thru. The first year was so overwhelming... a new story, with so many ideas. LOST went thru it, and now Heroes is doing it. Over time, we become desensitized to the plot, and while it's still a lot of fun, it's not quite as exciting.

+1 on the show, still watch it faithfully.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Still a big fan of the SHOW, much less of a fan of the FORUM's predictably repetitive discussions (complaints, bickering, nitpicking).


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Figaro said:


> "Deed joo call for a bus?"


to the Batmanuelmobile!


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

jr461 said:


> And I agree with the comment about zoning out of threads when extended discussions persist about minor things (eg, what actor played who on what other show, how tall a character's parents are in relation to him, etc).


...whether or not people should be lusting after a 17 year old cheerleader.....

oh, sorry, that's Heroes.
mixed up again...


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

kdelande said:


> Looks like a basic Yin/Yang symbol instead of anything DHARMA specific.
> 
> KD


Kinda looks like this, doesn't it?










BTW, some would say the Swan Hatch logo looks similar as well.










Greg


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Jericho Dog said:


> ...whether or not people should be lusting after a 17 year old cheerleader.....
> 
> oh, sorry, that's Heroes.
> mixed up again...


Get it straight, it's whether the writers should have characters lusting after a 17 year old. Obviously it is much more important and interesting than what you wrote.

If petty bickering over trivialities is driving people away, then I wonder how in the world those people stuck around for goth/gaunt. That one surely set a record.

The reason I am less enthusiastic about lost discussions is simple... I just don't like it as much, and feel it gets progressively worse each season. They've more or less taken all the fun out of the mystery and woven far too convoluted a plot. And my faith in the writers is greatly reduced as well. It's still an enjoyable show but it's lost it's luster.


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> Get it straight, it's whether the writers should have characters lusting after a 17 year old. Obviously it is much more important and interesting than what you wrote.
> 
> If petty bickering over trivialities is driving people away, then I wonder how in the world those people stuck around for goth/gaunt. That one surely set a record.
> 
> The reason I am less enthusiastic about lost discussions is simple... I just don't like it as much, and feel it gets progressively worse each season. They've more or less taken all the fun out of the mystery and woven far too convoluted a plot. And my faith in the writers is greatly reduced as well. It's still an enjoyable show but it's lost it's luster.


My post was not aimed at you personally. The whole cheerleader discussion has been going on long before your angle came into it last week.

I find it humorous what surfaces as discussion in these threads from shows.

I'm enjoying the show and can't wait to get back to the.. uh, others, on the beach and see where it goes.

carry on.
:up:


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Has anybody mentioned the possibility that Ethan just graps Juliet? He's known to take the physical approach to things--maybe he's there in case she won't go along willingly. That whole bus thing would freak me out too much to go with those people. Too much of a coincidence.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

You know how you know for sure that you are not interested in Lost anymore? When you not only try to watch it 3 times and decide you would rather watch something else, and then finally do and stop about 20 minutes in, but you also don't come to TCF for a few days and say that you have, um, lost interest. 

Even Lily in the rain didn't keep me interested, and when I realized we were going to start getting back stories about the others, I was gone. It was fun while it lasted. For those still into the show, have fun and let me know who it comes out.


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

Well, I can certainly tell who's got a big ass widescreen tv, my tiny old 4:3 screen gave no indication whatsoever a bus was coming. 

I mean yeah, you suspected something would happen to the guy, but not at that moment when it appeared he was just standing on a sidewalk talking to her.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

astrohip said:


> Two, there are not as many easter eggs. ... I think they have intentionally cut back. You hardly ever see the numbers any more.


I think there were a lot of easter eggs in this episode:


When Juliet visits Rachel to give her the shot, she has a Dharma ying/yang lamp, AND a copy of Carrie on her nightstand. (Carrie was the book they were reading at the book club in "Tale of Two Cities"

In the Clockwork Orange film, there was a reference to Jacob. In "I Do", Pickett says the Shepard wasn't on Jacob's List. Alvar Hanso & Gerald Degroot are also in the film.

Mittelos Bioscience is an anagram for LOST TIME.

The bus that runs over Ed, Juliet's ex, had an Apollo candy bar ad on the side.

The plane that flies over Miami (moons over my hammy?) is an Oceanic Plane.

The Pregnancy test that was taken by Rachel was a Widmore Pregnancy Test, the same kind of test used by Kate and Sun. 

The room where Karl was being held was room #23.

I agree that numbers don't come up as much, but it's a little over the top when every time a number is mentioned, it is one of "the numbers".


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

Mabes said:


> Even Lily in the rain didn't keep me interested, and when I realized we were going to start getting back stories about the others, I was gone. It was fun while it lasted. For those still into the show, have fun and let me know who it comes out.


Uhhgg. :down: Who would you rather have a back story about?

BTW, If you had watched the rest of the episode, you would realize that they are going back to the beach. I can't wait to find out what Rose and Bernard have been up to!!!


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

I thought this episode rocked. Enjoyed it very much. Julie is STILL hot.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Fraser+Dief said:


> Well, I can certainly tell who's got a big ass widescreen tv, my tiny old 4:3 screen gave no indication whatsoever a bus was coming.
> 
> I mean yeah, you suspected something would happen to the guy, but not at that moment when it appeared he was just standing on a sidewalk talking to her.


I had no problem seeing it waiting on my 4:3. Even heard cars honking while they were talking, which to me indicated the bus was holding up traffic while waiting for the right opportunity.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

balboa dave said:


> I had no problem seeing it waiting on my 4:3. Even heard cars honking while they were talking, which to me indicated the bus was holding up traffic while waiting for the right opportunity.


Yes, and at the beginning of the scene it very clearly showed a bus (maybe two) in the back ground and that he was near a bus stop. You didn't need a fancy TV for that, but if you weren't watching the background of the scene you could have missed it. I picked up on it immediately because after Juliette's earlier comment I was on perpetual "bus watch."


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

The best part was that Jack was right, and yet still wrong. His plan was flawed and doomed and yet, he was the pebble that set into motion the landslide. His plan failed, but if he did nothing they would have died. Almost Locke-esque. Do you think Jack simply had _faith_ it would all work out?

Karl could not be a plant, or a ploy by Ben. There is no way Ben could have anticipated what happened, and certainly not expected Jack to muck up the drugs. Karl may turn out to be a problem later on of course, but I highly doubt a plant. But if he starts smiling like Malcolm McDowell then all bets are off! 

I liked seeing Tom aka Mr Friendly seem to regain some of his fire. They had neutered him so much in the first 6 episodes it was hard to remember that this was the same guy. Give him back that dangerous edge, but not the completely loony insanity that was known as Pickett.

Interesting episode. This seemed to be a stronger one than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Rob64 (Aug 27, 2005)

scottykempf said:


> Calamity Jane is pregnant!!!!!!!


LOL....I thought she looked familiar


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Chibbie said:


> I think there were a lot of easter eggs in this episode:
> 
> List clipped
> 
> I agree that numbers don't come up as much, but it's a little over the top when every time a number is mentioned, it is one of "the numbers".


ALso, the guard at the brainwashing facility was reading "A Brief History of Time" Even the Amazon description causes a few questions to arise vis a vis time and how this whole scenario is affected by it.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I'm still enjoying this show very much! I thought this episode was great, and Lost is definitely still one of my favorite shows.


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

only fools are enslaved by time and space


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> I have to say I found the whole brainwashing thing extremely hokey and cliched.


Not really...I mean....you don't *HAVE* to say.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Do they really have jet powered busses in Miami?
Top fuel dragster busses?

The bus was a half block away, tops.

Had to be going 50+ to be that blurry when it hit the ex.

That's some serious acceleration for a 30,000+ lb block of steel and glass with the aerodynamics of a brick wall.



phox


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I don't think so. If your vision is focused on one object, and another traveling at about 30 mph goes by WITHOUT you seeing it at all before it comes into your focused field of vision, it certainly appears to be going faster than it really is. It's an optical collusion (sic).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Not really...I mean....you don't *HAVE* to say.


Well, do you really know what psychological compulsions the poor boy is operating under?

Maybe it's an oddball form of Tourrette's?


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Ben strapped to the operating table -- shades of Hannibal Lecter ...


----------



## thwart (Jul 26, 2004)

I've said that before and I'll say it again -- I honestly think that the world where Juliette's husband is hit by a bus is really a 'logical' world with a system of controls. It's not a part of the real world. The island that most of the Lostee's are on is another 'logical' world. The second island is probably a third, separate logical world or perhaps the real world. 

The only time we kind of witnessed a transition between any of these places was the plane crash. But we didn't really witness everything that happened during the flight that lead to the crash. As of right now we all think the crash had something to do Desmond not pushing the button in time. That might be so, but what happened before the crash?

How did Mr. Ecko's brother's plane arrive at the island? That flight would have been impossible to make.

Desmond went completely around the island (or at least he thought he did) when he was trying to leave the island at the beginning of season 2 and he never saw another island. Perhaps you can't get to this smaller, second island unless you get there through a particular process -- perhaps by traveling in a certain direction. Perhaps 345 degrees north. Sounds crazy, but so does black smoke that appears to be alive and kill people.

Perhaps this second island could be considered civilization.

If someone can somehow make a bus driver hit a person at full speed -- from out of nowhere -- and neither Juliette nor her husband could sense that the bus was coming then there must be some sort of extraordinary control in place to make this kind of thing happen. We know this private company that wants Juliette to come and work for them made this bus accident happen. I don't think that Ian (or is it Ethan) was driving the bus. It's so odd that the next scene is with Juliette in the morgue and it was just an open and shut case. Just an accident. Nothing to see here.


And so am I saying that this show takes place inside of a computer simulation? Is it another Matix? I think it is, but with an entirely different situation and purpose.


----------



## tanstaafl (Oct 22, 2002)

Someone has played the brainwash film they are showing to Karl backwards and found a hidden message. Several voices are saying:



Spoiler



Only fools are enslaved to time and space



Here's a link to the reversed messages (why an audio file is on YouTube is anyone's guess.)


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

tanstaafl said:


> Here's a link to the reversed messages (why an audio file is on YouTube is anyone's guess.)


It's a popular site with easy access and easy upload, that's why a lot of audio files end up there.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Only fools are enslaved by time and space?

Interesting.

I think the big mystery is that the Island is outside of time, or time moves differently, and that is somehow tied to the two skeletons found back in Season one.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Only fools are enslaved by time and space?
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> I think the big mystery is that the Island is outside of time, or time moves differently, and that is somehow tied to the two skeletons found back in Season one.


And of course, as has been pointed out, Mittelos = lost time.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Now I want to watch Brigadoon.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

It could be unintentional, but Mittelos (as in Bioscience) is spelled almost exactly like the German word 'mittellos' for poor or 'without means'.

According to this site, the company was founded by German Jonas Mittelos.

I know it's been said that that's an unofficial fan site, but I don't buy it, since it turned up too quick and the exact logo from the episode is on the site in high quality.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

drew2k said:


> If that's the case, then whoever monitors that radio in the outside world will eventually realize they've lost contact with Ben and his people, and send someone to investigate. Just what the island needs: tourists!


Come visit our lovely beaches! See the indigenous wildlife and experience the natural beauty of this unspoiled wilderness! When you're in the mood to wind down, visit our island golf course and enjoy its breathtaking views. Outdoorsman will love our extensive hiking, hunting, and camping opportunities. History buffs can explore perfectly preserved artifacts of days gone by! Enjoy our one-of-a-kind all-you-can-eat buffet delivered right to you via room service! Visitors with special mobility needs should contact a sales representative to learn about our exceptional disabilities accomodation options.

Once you've visited our resort, you'll never even want to see the others again! There's no better place to "get away from it all"!

For a limited time, discount rates available from Oceanic Airlines -- if you act now, you'll get half off your flight!

_(I'm going to the special hell, aren't I?)_


----------



## Rob64 (Aug 27, 2005)

Has anyone else picked up on some Buddhist references in the whole series and especially in the last show? In the brainwashing scene they showed an image of the Buddha and the phrase "Everything Changes" that kept appearing is a reference to the Buddhist teaching of "Impermanance" meaning life is in constant change and nothing is permanant. The word Dharma is a Buddhist word meaning absolute truth.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

stalemate said:


> Now I want to watch Brigadoon.


No....trust me...you don't.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> No....trust me...you don't.


Well now, someone isn't going to go home with Bonnie Jean.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Hunter Green said:


> Come visit our lovely beaches! See the indigenous wildlife and experience the natural beauty of this unspoiled wilderness! When you're in the mood to wind down, visit our island golf course and enjoy its breathtaking views. Outdoorsman will love our extensive hiking, hunting, and camping opportunities. History buffs can explore perfectly preserved artifacts of days gone by! Enjoy our one-of-a-kind all-you-can-eat buffet delivered right to you via room service! Visitors with special mobility needs should contact a sales representative to learn about our exceptional disabilities accomodation options.
> 
> Once you've visited our resort, you'll never even want to see the others again! There's no better place to "get away from it all"!
> 
> ...


 :up: Nice work, Hunter Green. :up:


----------



## lonwolf615 (May 19, 2004)

Well, this is my first stab at a theory, and although I've seen all the episodes I'm fairly new to the show so maybe this has been brought up before, and proven false... 
But, could whats happening all be false memories somehow planted in the character's minds by whoever is conducting the experiment? In other words none of the flashbacks are real, but rather creations of whoever is running the island, for some unknown purpose...the clue being how they focus on each person's eyes before beginning the flashback... 
Maybe even the "reality" of the island is artificailly induced, and we have no way of knowing what has really happened and whats been planted in their heads... 
I have no idea, just musing.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I think some warping of time and space is going to be the eventual answer. How they cross that seemingly at will to get people, radio transmissions (the numbers broadcast picked up by teh guy in Australia) and the magnetic anomoly being picked up at the end of last season will be interesting. I wonder if that mechanism/process is what was disrupted by the purple sky.

The system within a system could also be it, but I would be much more dissapointed since that has been done in The Matrix. Although it is not like time travel has not been done, it just seems like they could do more with teh space/time stuff.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Chibbie said:


> Here is a new article from *Entertainment Weekly *about Lost
> 
> ...for those complaining about the first six episodes:


That articile really gets me excited about the rest of the season. Can't wait to find out about Locke.

Also, the whole reverse speech thing was pretty creepy sounding. Gave me the goosebumps.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> That articile really gets me excited about the rest of the season. Can't wait to find out about Locke.
> 
> Also, the whole reverse speech thing was pretty creepy sounding. Gave me the goosebumps.


I'm still waiting to get this week's EW in the mail ... It ticks me off that I used to get it delivered every Friday, and now I'm lucky if I see it Saturday. Monday has become the norm ...


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Hey Grey's Anatomy fans!

What, no mention of the new Burke / Sheppard medical duo? (Juliette & Jack)


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

lonwolf615 said:


> But, could whats happening all be false memories somehow planted in the character's minds by whoever is conducting the experiment? In other words none of the flashbacks are real, but rather creations of whoever is running the island, for some unknown purpose...the clue being how they focus on each person's eyes before beginning the flashback.


I'm not actually convinced that when we see the flashbacks, that the various preceding people they're about are actually remembering them right then and there. I think the flashbacks are there for the viewer to get a fuller understanding of the character and the story, but the characters don't necessarily all remember what we're seeing when we see it.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

jschuur said:


> I'm not actually convinced that when we see the flashbacks, that the various preceding people they're about are actually remembering them right then and there. I think the flashbacks are there for the viewer to get a fuller understanding of the character and the story, but the characters don't necessarily all remember what we're seeing when we see it.


I agree. The flashbacks are not actually "flashbacks" in the Mike Meyers "do-doo-do-doo" wavy-hands-in-the-air sense ... Instead, they're more like juxtaposed Before and Now stories ABOUT the character, and they occur without the character's "awareness" that a flashback is taking place.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow, there's really nothing to talk about if we're debating the nature of the "flashbacks."

I think they're clearly just scenes from the characters' pre-island life and not memories at all. I didn't realize this was even questioned by anyone.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Take a look at lonwolf615's post, quoted by jschuur. lonwolf615 was offering a theory that the flashbacks were implanted memories, when more than likely, they are just storytelling conventions used by TPTB* to give us more insight into the character's lives and motivations.

Of course, I could be completely wrong - this is Lost after all, where smoke monsters can rip pilots from cockpits and where paralyzed men can walk and where magic buses kill simply by wishing it ... 

*By TPTB, I mean the showrunners - "the powers that be" behind the scenes runnng Lost, not TPTB behind the scenes running Dharma.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> Wow, there's really nothing to talk about if we're debating the nature of the "flashbacks."
> 
> I think they're clearly just scenes from the characters' pre-island life and not memories at all. I didn't realize this was even questioned by anyone.


I think occasionally they're memories. Occasionally, when they end, the character makes an "oh yeah, that" face.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

aindik said:


> I think occasionally they're memories. Occasionally, when they end, the character makes an "oh yeah, that" face.


Which is completely different than the "O" Face


----------



## mqpickles (Nov 11, 2004)

devdogaz said:


> Wow, there's really nothing to talk about if we're debating the nature of the "flashbacks."
> 
> I think they're clearly just scenes from the characters' pre-island life and not memories at all. I didn't realize this was even questioned by anyone.


I wouldn't say "just scenes." I think they are significant building blocks of the character's "character," particularly as it relates to the situation the character faces in the given episode. They're not sitting there thinking, "I remember the time . . .," but they are memories in a sense (the main flashback plot, not all the details, like Sawyer didn't remember walking past Boone at the police station). If the flashback events were totally blocked from memory, the character would react totally differently. (I doubt we really disagree, just stating differently.)

Also, people don't have memories in real time. It only takes a second or 2 to remember something that really took an hour. Maybe that relates to the whole time-bending theory. In some cases, there is a flash of memory (an obvious example would be Hurley with the numbers), but mostly, the flashback helps tell us how the character became "lost" and why they're acting the way they are (such as Locke being a sucker or Kate running).


----------



## lonwolf615 (May 19, 2004)

mqpickles said:


> but mostly, the flashback helps tell us how the character became "lost" and why they're acting the way they are (such as Locke being a sucker or Kate running).


Agree with that completely, and thats where my question comes from.(its too vague to call a theory): Should the flashbacks be accepted at face value? When everything on the island is so shrouded in mystery, its easy to take the backstories as the one "truth" we have about the characters. But how can we be sure anything in the flashbacks really happened? Because the characters themselves believe it? What if...


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

lonwolf615 said:


> Agree with that completely, and thats where my question comes from.(its too vague to call a theory): Should the flashbacks be accepted at face value? When everything on the island is so shrouded in mystery, its easy to take the backstories as the one "truth" we have about the characters. But how can we be sure anything in the flashbacks really happened? Because the characters themselves believe it? What if...


I can see that, especially given refernces to books dealing with situations where the narrator is not what it seems from the beginning. Personally, I feel like if the fl;ashbacks are not the truth, it is somewhat at odds with the producers and writers saying that there was a "non-supernatural" explanation as it is basically a get out of jail free card, but who knows.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm usually one of the harsher critics of LOST but I gotta say that this episode was AWESOME! I was actually happy to get flashbacks from one of the Others. I hope we get to see Benry's soon, too! 

This episode had me on the edge of my seat from start to finish. I hope they keep up the pace!


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

Speaking of flashbacks and such, especially since an Other had one, I'm surprised no one has brought up Pickett. Specifically, the theory that you come to peace with your issues on the island and then you die.

If he came to grips with his own personal demons before Julie turned him into swiss cheese, it must have happened very, very quickly.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

But he was on the * OTHER * Island.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

ABC has a Valentine's gift for you!

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20070213abc04



> LOST FANS GET A VALENTINES DAY SURPRISE AS ABC.COM PREMIERES CHARACTER VIDEO BACK STORIES, BEGINNING FEBRUARY 14
> 
> Disney-ABC Television Group announced today that ABC.com is giving Lost fans a Valentines Day surprise with the first installment of four video back stories (Jack, Kate, Sawyer and Locke). Created to provide new viewers insight into the lives of the series characters and to give fans an opportunity to see characters back stories in chronological order, each video combines scenes from previously aired episodes. Every Wednesday four back story segments will debut on ABC.com until the end of the season (60 total).


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Supfreak26 said:


> I'm usually one of the harsher critics of LOST but I gotta say that this episode was AWESOME! I was actually happy to get flashbacks from one of the Others. I hope we get to see Benry's soon, too!
> 
> This episode had me on the edge of my seat from start to finish. I hope they keep up the pace!


If you were really one of the harsher critics of Lost, you wouldn't be able to admit when a good episode is actually good.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Finally got around to reading the entire thread.

Liked the episode, don't know why I didn't feel compelled to post earlier, but it certainly wasn't any diminishing interest in the show.

Loved the bus.

Wanted to watch it a 2nd time before tonight's episode but I doubt that.

..Jeff


----------



## lonwolf615 (May 19, 2004)

Delta13 said:


> Speaking of flashbacks and such, especially since an Other had one, I'm surprised no one has brought up Pickett. Specifically, the theory that you come to peace with your issues on the island and then you die.
> 
> If he came to grips with his own personal demons before Julie turned him into swiss cheese, it must have happened very, very quickly.


Very good point, and one I hadn't even thought about.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Delta13 said:


> Speaking of flashbacks and such, especially since an Other had one, I'm surprised no one has brought up Pickett. Specifically, the theory that you come to peace with your issues on the island and then you die.
> 
> If he came to grips with his own personal demons before Julie turned him into swiss cheese, it must have happened very, very quickly.


Where did this theory come from? And I wonder who really has 'come to peace' with issues on the island before they died.

Did Artz really come to peace before he was blown to bits? Oh, well he was allowed to travel with the 'in' crowd. Maybe that was it.

But Libby, Eko, Ana-Lucia, Shannon or Boone? Come to peace with issues on the island. An interesting theory, but I am not going for it.

Maybe the closest is Shannon because she went from a good for nothing bimbo to having some affection for Sayid. But is that really 'coming to peace'?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Where did this theory come from? And I wonder who really has 'come to peace' with issues on the island before they died.
> 
> Did Artz really come to peace before he was blown to bits? Oh, well he was allowed to travel with the 'in' crowd. Maybe that was it.


It's been four hours, and the obvious joke hasn't been made yet?! 

No, Artz didn't come to peace, but does going to pieces count?

Dude, you've got Artz on you.


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

I wanted to post about the bus yesterday but I didn't get a chance to read the entire thread. I LOVE the bus. For those that didn't see it coming, You will now.

Ever since the bus scene in Final Destination, I've had clairvoyance for the bus. I know when its coming. I knew it was coming in Nip/Tuck, and I knew it was coming in Lost (or course most people did as soon as Julie said the line). But I still remember the feeling of shock in Final Destination when I DIDN'T see it coming. It was great! I nearly jumped out of my skin. So, of course some of the magic is gone, but I still love the effect (its going to get old soon I know, but I'll enjoy the (forgive the pun) ride until then.

Here's how you know the bus is coming.
1) A character either needs to die, or the story will become immensely more interesting or work better if he dies.
2) The character is outside and walking towards a street (there doesn't have to be a bus nearby. Sometimes we don't see the bus till its too late.
3) An here's the clincher (this one's telegraphed by the camera man) the camera will stop following the person, we will no longer see from their point of view (instead we will now be watching from the witness' point of view). And the witness will now be stationary and watching/listening.
4) Finally, in every instance I've seen so far (this makes me think everyone is copying someone else. Was Final Destination the start of this?) the person getting hit walks into the street, turns around and faces right at the witness and begins talking to them paying no attention what might be coming from their right.

Now you are all clairvoyant  

I was pretty sure he was going to get hit by a bus (at least figuratively) when Julie said it. But when he was walking outside and we saw the bus at the edge of the frame, I new EXACTLY how it was going to happen almost frame for frame.


----------

